# 2013 650 XMR vs 2013 650 Max XT Clutches



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

I just bought a 2013 650 Max XT for my wife and was wondering if the clutches are the same as the 2013 650 XMR? Are the springs the same?

I want to be able to run 28" tires but really have no need to upgrade the clutches to aftermarket ones due to her riding style.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think the 650 will have ANY trouble at all turning 28's of any kind. The 650 has plenty of power for those size tires. Mount em up and ride on! No worries!


----------

